# Warmblood size?



## tabithakat64 (21 October 2008)

What is warmblood size equivalent to please? full or extra full?


----------



## Minnies_Mum (21 October 2008)

I would imagine full- the horse I'm riding at the moment wear a warmblood size headcollar but he's not that huge.  He's a bit bigger than my TB who wears a cob bridle, but I don't think he would be 2 sized bigger


----------



## CastleMouse (21 October 2008)

Ali is 16.1hh and I use full size headcollars, saddlecloths, boots etc. on him


----------



## PurplePickle (21 October 2008)

its slightly bigger than full size, I think they are supposed to compensate for the deep girth and broader forehead etc. My warmblood has all ex full size


----------



## Tia (21 October 2008)

WB size is much bigger than Full size  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  We have this size as standard over here.


----------



## LankyDoodle (21 October 2008)

My 17.3hh warmblood would not even entertain a full! I was told he is full by his old owner... yer right. George is a cob and he is full - his headcollars and bridles don't even meet on my warmblood.


----------



## tabithakat64 (21 October 2008)

Thanks 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I was hoping you'd answer Tia, I've seen a very nice bridle on a US website but they only have it in warmblood.  Which will be miles to big


----------



## Tia (22 October 2008)

I thought you might be talking about a site from over here  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  Yes WB size is huge.  I ordered it once and had to send it back because it was humougous - actually I do have a sizing page for you.  If I can find it, I'll forward it to you; it gives all the measurements etc.


----------

